# changer le lecteur CD/DVD par graveur CD/DVD sur eMac...?



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2005)

Salut !
heureux détenteur d'un eMac G4 (combo) 1.25GHz, j'ai tout de même un petit problême....: mon lecteur CD/DVD est mort, plutôt que le rapporter au S.A.V pour qu'ils me l'immobilise 1 à 2 semaines (suis illustrateur, m'en sert tout les jours...impossible !). je me suis dit que je le changerai bien (moi même) par un graveur...
mais je ne sais pas quoi acheter (et à quel prix !), sans compter que je ne suis jamais encore allé farfouiller dans les entrailles de cette belle bête....
si quelqu'un a une référence...


----------



## laurent_iMac (22 Novembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> heureux détenteur d'un eMac G4 (combo) 1.25GHz, j'ai tout de même un petit problême....: mon lecteur CD/DVD est mort, plutôt que le rapporter au S.A.V pour qu'ils me l'immobilise 1 à 2 semaines (suis illustrateur, m'en sert tout les jours...impossible !). je me suis dit que je le changerai bien (moi même) par un graveur...
> mais je ne sais pas quoi acheter (et à quel prix !), sans compter que je ne suis jamais encore allé farfouiller dans les entrailles de cette belle bête....
> si quelqu'un a une référence...



je ne pourrais pas te conseiller sur la marque et le type du lecteur, car les gouts et les couleurs cela ne se commande pas 
par contre sur le numéro de SVM Mac de ce mois, tu as un tutau vidéo qui t'explique comment changer de lecteur justement
alors profite en 
(je te rassure, aucune action dans ce mensuel que je lis rarement car trouvant les informations que je désire sur des sites webs, mais que j'ai justement acheté ce mois ci becose les tutaux en question).  (vont être content chez SVM Mac avec ce que je viens d'écrire  ... )


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2005)

Celui-ci fera très bien l'affaire


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2005)

merci !...
j'avais déjà fait la "manip" sur un performa 6300 et un PWMac 7300 (ça nous rajeunît pas !), c'était facile (pour se coincer les doigts avec le capot entre autres !), mais j'ai jamais ouvert un compact comme l'eMac !... j'espère que ça va aller !?
j'crois bien que j'avais fini par trouver... le même !! :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=4886
je vais regarder le SVM Mac par curiosité...( j'l'achète jamais non plus !)
j'vas commander ça et me remettre à mes colorisations sans tarder...


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> merci !...
> j'avais déjà fait la "manip" sur un performa 6300 et un PWMac 7300 (ça nous rajeunît pas !), c'était facile (pour se coincer les doigts avec le capot entre autres !), mais j'ai jamais ouvert un compact comme l'eMac !... j'espère que ça va aller !?
> j'crois bien que j'avais fini par trouver... le même !! :
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=4886
> ...




C'est assez facile de démonter l'emac, surtout la 2e fois  

Voilà tout ce qu'il te faut, démontage de l'emac.


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez facile de démonter l'emac, surtout la 2e fois
> 
> Voilà tout ce qu'il te faut, démontage de l'emac.


cool !
donc pas besoin de marteau ni burin....
merci !


----------

